# [Solved] Screen frozen in kernel 4.19.x, but 4.14.x works

## solamour

After upgrading the kernel from 4.14.127 to 4.19.52, the system crashes with the following error message during booting.

```
ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve [^^^PB2.VGA.AFN7], AE_NOT_FOUND (20180810/psargs-330)

ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_SB.PCI0.VGA.LCD._BCM, AE_NOT_FOUND (20180810/psparse-516)

ACPI Error: Evaluating _BCM failed (20180810/video-364)

input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input2

[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.

fb: switching to amdgpudrmfb from EFI VGA

```

How do I resolve this problem?

__

solLast edited by solamour on Tue Jul 09, 2019 6:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ant P.

Include the correct firmware for your GPU, which should appear in dmesg after it times out trying to load it a minute later.

----------

## solamour

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Include the correct firmware for your GPU, which should appear in dmesg after it times out trying to load it a minute later.

 

Could this have something to do with the following error message?

dmesg: https://pastebin.com/Un25PJTL

```
[    1.957673] amdgpu 0000:00:01.0: Direct firmware load for amdgpu/kabini_pfp.bin failed with error -2

[    1.957687] gfx7: Failed to load firmware "amdgpu/kabini_pfp.bin"

[    1.957704] [drm:gfx_v7_0_sw_init] *ERROR* Failed to load gfx firmware!

[    1.957719] [drm:amdgpu_device_init.cold.31] *ERROR* sw_init of IP block <gfx_v7_0> failed -2

[    1.957732] amdgpu 0000:00:01.0: amdgpu_device_ip_init failed

[    1.957743] amdgpu 0000:00:01.0: Fatal error during GPU init

```

Something I noticed is that although the system looks frozen, it does boot correctly; it's just that the screen is not responsive.

The last message shown on the screen before it stops scrolling is the following.

```
[    1.952531] ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve [^^^PB2.VGA.AFN7], AE_NOT_FOUND (20180810/psargs-330)

[    1.952696] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \_SB.PCI0.VGA.LCD._BCM, AE_NOT_FOUND (20180810/psparse-516)

[    1.952870] ACPI Error: Evaluating _BCM failed (20180810/video-364)

[    1.953130] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input2

[    1.954687] [drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.

[    1.954799] checking generic (c0000000 7f0000) vs hw (c0000000 10000000)

[    1.954801] fb: switching to amdgpudrmfb from EFI VGA

```

__

sol

----------

## solamour

I noticed something odd in dmesg when the screen looks frozen even though the system boots up correctly.

```
[    1.957673] amdgpu 0000:00:01.0: Direct firmware load for amdgpu/kabini_pfp.bin failed with error -2
```

The kernel is trying to load "amdgpu/kabini_pfp.bin" but failed.

I have the following config, based on Radeon guide (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon).

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/kabini_ce.bin radeon/kabini_me.bin radeon/kabini_mec.bin radeon/kabini_pfp.bin radeon/kabini_rlc.bin radeon/kabini_sdma1.bin radeon/kabini_sdma.bin radeon/kabini_uvd.bin radeon/kabini_vce.bin"

```

After changing all "radeon" to "amdgpu", everything worked.

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="amdgpu/kabini_ce.bin amdgpu/kabini_me.bin amdgpu/kabini_mec.bin amdgpu/kabini_pfp.bin amdgpu/kabini_rlc.bin amdgpu/kabini_sdma1.bin amdgpu/kabini_sdma.bin amdgpu/kabini_uvd.bin amdgpu/kabini_vce.bin"

```

Thanks everyone for taking time to share your suggestions.

__

sol

----------

